# Our Aquarium Make-over!



## andygace (Jan 1, 2009)

Well as most of you know we had some major water issues due to a mis-understanding with the bamboo plant.  We are still new to this but needless too say we lost alot of money in fish.... but we managed to keep a few.

We ended up buying all new substrate and mostly new plants...

Here it is before...









We had a few electric yellows, 2 cat fish, 2 convicts, a pleco and a blue dragon fish in it...

Here it is now... i think it looks ALOT better  

















We ended up buying a 2.5-3 inch oscar and a 3 inch Jack Dempsey for it at Big Al's.... I love them both!










The Jack didn't want his photo taken though... You can see him hiding in theb ack


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

aweee I am so sorry for the bad luck! I am so happy you havent thrown in the water change bucket just yet (bwahaha.. XD)

Your new little guy is adorable


----------



## andygace (Jan 1, 2009)

Its funny... he is a little shit disturber just like me its so cute...

The Jack has his spot in the bakc left corner behind the drift wood.. he went there at first and when we aren't around he swims around the tank but as soon as we move in the room he goes and hides there. Everytime I go and sit at the tank to watch it the oscar will just go to the front and stare at me for a few mins. then as soon as the jack moves from his spot the oscar will go take it... then when the jack comes back the oscar just stares at him then tries to chase him away lol... last night they actually locked jaws fighting! Didn't look like they were too into it though... more just having fun. Seems everytime I watch them though the oscar tries to 'impress' me. Last night when I was watching them the oscar litterally sat and stared at me for 5 mins... i would move my head across the side of the tank and he would follow... its funny how they interact. Every couple of seconds he would randomly try and attack a bubble then come back. lol


----------



## xxprudencexx (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice make over. The tank look way better and the oscar looks good.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Tank and Oscar look good. Which JD, standard? What size?


----------



## andygace (Jan 1, 2009)

Just a standard I think, and he is about 3/4 inch longer than the oscar... Id say 3.5 inch total.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

is there any metal inside those fake plants?


----------



## andygace (Jan 1, 2009)

Riceburner said:


> is there any metal inside those fake plants?


Not at all.


----------



## andygace (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## andygace (Jan 1, 2009)

Wow I need to post some new pictures of the tank! Jack and oscar are doing great... oscar is about 3 times the size he was in these pics and jack it a totally different color. lol


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

andygace said:


> Wow I need to post some new pictures of the tank! Jack and oscar are doing great... oscar is about 3 times the size he was in these pics and jack it a totally different color. lol


Those oscars grow fast dont they. love to see how your tank is doing.


----------



## andygace (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Fish are looking good .


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

OMG!! They are hugeee! Haha! Thats awesome!


----------



## andygace (Jan 1, 2009)

Jack grew probably 1/4 inch MAX since we got him, if at all....oscar probably about 2 inches!


----------



## andygace (Jan 1, 2009)

I had to remove the urn tonight to make room for our rapidly expanding Oscar. We are now checking out a 90 Gal locally, which will hopefully come fairly soon!


























Tonight when we has close to the side of the glass I estimated his size to around 8 maybe 9 inches.


----------



## andygace (Jan 1, 2009)

In the next couple of months if we stick to our budget I think the 90 will come for sure!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow did he ever grow fast .Yea your going to need that 90 lol. They both look good though. How big is your Jd now mine seem to be growing slow and they are in a 90 gal.


----------



## andygace (Jan 1, 2009)

I dont think my jack has grown at all and he is the same age as oscar!


----------



## andygace (Jan 1, 2009)

Changed it up again for them...


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

nice the oscar looks healthy and happy^^


----------

